# Teething issues with a freshly rebuilt engine/trans.....66 Lemans



## BillyB (Mar 24, 2013)

I had this car for about 15 years and it has always been a lot of fun to drive. Ran awesome for years and then last summer the engine spun a bearing so we pulled the motor and had it rebuilt. Warmed up the cam a little.....nothing crazy. I also had new bearings and seals put in the transmission. The engine is a 326 and the transmission is a Dearborne heavy duty three speed with a Hurst shifter. It has never been a monster by any stretch of the word but it has always been a fun car to drive. 

The car is driving great and is as much fun as ever.....but I have noticed two small issues:

1. I get vibration from the clutch pedal and shifter right around 1200 RPMs. As soon as you take the R's higher or lower it immediately goes away. It is not tremendous but none the less is noticeable. The clutch seemed fine before.

Is the clutch bad or out of adjustment??

2. The second problem.....is that the trans has been foaming and gear oil comes out of the vent on top of the trans.....my trans guy changed the gear oil to Valvoline and I think this might have got it. Although I still notice a few drops. 

Anyone have had a similar issue??

I am new around so thanks in advance


----------

